# Canister Filter And Refugium



## gdwb10101

I was sitting down thinking after getting my wisdom teeth removed today (Not the greatest experience) and was wondering whether i could somehow use my canister filter (which is now empty and acts as flow and increased water capacity). 

I was thinking that I could use the water drawn from the tank into the canister by the impeller. Then the water would be driven up, in the refugium, which would sit above it. It would go through the fuge and then an external pump would pump it back into the tank. 

When the power goes out, since the water is drawn in by canister which is powered fails, the levels should stay the same or no? This is my primary source of concern. I guess the only problem that I would have is that the water that is going from the canister into the fuge will be brought down by gravity and extra water will be in the main tank. But shouldn't that be avoided if i keep the intake tube to the refugium high? Its probably hard to understand, so ill try to add a drawing later. 

*PLEASE if you know anything about plumbing or the possibility of this working or failing miserably, give your thoughts. Thanks a million.*

Jarod (55g, 24g, wisdom tooth patient)

http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i120/gdwb10101/?action=view&current=137341231109_290_2.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1


----------



## predator

2 pumps... bad idea... they would have to be matched perfectly and since you are pumping out of a lower tank (non sealed vessel) into an upper tank if the power goes out and the output nozel of the pump into the upper tank is below water level you will still flood...

to solve this run just your canister... you need to have you tank modded or just get an over the back overflow... (uses syphen to fill a small tank hanging on back of tank and water is drawn out of it, it works just trust me)... 

soo your water will go from main tank, into OTB overflow, into fuge, be pumped out of fuge into tank... a good thing about over flow is that the water level in your tank will never change as long as there is water in other parts of system...

warning... you still need to put like an anti reverse flow valve on the canister since if you loose power it is verry likey that it will still flood your fuge (well that or make sure the return into your main tank is above water level...)

-me

p.s. and i dont know whether all that flow will be too much for your fuge... im just saying the process is scewed... i have no idea about the actual filtration ability of the system you are planning...


----------



## gdwb10101

thanks. I was just trying to incorporate two things into 1. I can always find another use for my canister.


----------



## predator

like i said it would work... you just need an over the back overflow...

-me


----------



## im_a_clownfish

What I did was buy another canister filter - a clear one this time. Don't get the ehiem with the green plastic as its a UV filter.
I am putting a 50/50 compact fluorescent light on each side of the clear canister so the light gets in. I'll make some chambers with screening or egg crate to keep the different media in...ie caulerpa, cheato, etc....and to keep it from gettign sucked up into the tank. WIth this method, the refuge is totally sealed and nothing will happen if the power goes out. Its a canister filter refugium. 

Wadda ya think? I bought all the parts and will assemble it on the weekend...I can let you know how it goes if you like or feel free to leave me a personal message.


----------



## gdwb10101

thats a great idea. I don't know how much light can get through the plastic, even though it is clear, but otherwise great idea IMO. If others agree, I might just do that


----------



## im_a_clownfish

I figure with a compact fluorescent 50/50 light on each side, the light should get through fine. It's not the hazy plastic like on some of the canisters...its pretty clear which is awesome!


----------



## gdwb10101

what kinda is it? price? etc.


----------

